# Bicycle riding in Lakeside?



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

We are going to visit Ajijic/Chapala next month, and are wondering about renting bicycles. Is it common to see locals on bikes? Meaning, how safe/dangerous is it to ride a bike on the streets there?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

m


rohbear said:


> We are going to visit Ajijic/Chapala next month, and are wondering about renting bicycles. Is it common to see locals on bikes? Meaning, how safe/dangerous is it to ride a bike on the streets there?


I don't live in Ajijic but the cobbled streets don't look fun for bicycles.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Since you are not getting a lot of discussion about bicycles in Ajijic, I thought I would add a comment about bicycles in nearby Guadalajara. The city has been making a big push to become more bicycle friendly. There are dedicated bike lanes on a few streets now, and many more streets that are painted to give bicycles "priority", whatever that means, not much, usually. 

There are also lots of shared bicycle stations. For $365 mxn/year (about $18 usd, and the per year is not a mistake. It is one peso a day.), you get unlimited access to all of them. You can use them up to 30 minutes at one time before surcharges start to apply. After 25 minutes you just check it in at a station and take it out again. It works great for running errands, but wouldn't be useful for a long ride in the country. But then the bicycles are not what you would choose for a long ride anyway. They are three speed and heavy.

Riding in city traffic can be exciting if you have an adventurous attitude. Mostly the cars and buses are tied up in traffic jams and barely moving, so there is not much of a risk of getting hit. But maneuvering around all the vehicles can be a challenge. I get lots of smiles from some of the drivers. I suspect they are amused to see an old "guero" on a bicycle.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a bicycle lane on the main road through town and it is paved rather than cobblestoned.
It is well used. Mexicans seem to manage the cobblestoned streets, but it really doesn't look like much fun.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Since you are not getting a lot of discussion about bicycles in Ajijic, I thought I would add a comment about bicycles in nearby Guadalajara. The city has been making a big push to become more bicycle friendly. There are dedicated bike lanes on a few streets now, and many more streets that are painted to give bicycles "priority", whatever that means, not much, usually.
> 
> There are also lots of shared bicycle stations. For $365 mxn/year (about $18 usd, and the per year is not a mistake. It is one peso a day.), you get unlimited access to all of them. You can use them up to 30 minutes at one time before surcharges start to apply. After 25 minutes you just check it in at a station and take it out again. It works great for running errands, but wouldn't be useful for a long ride in the country. But then the bicycles are not what you would choose for a long ride anyway. They are three speed and heavy.
> 
> Riding in city traffic can be exciting if you have an adventurous attitude. Mostly the cars and buses are tied up in traffic jams and barely moving, so there is not much of a risk of getting hit. But maneuvering around all the vehicles can be a challenge. I get lots of smiles from some of the drivers. I suspect they are amused to see an old "guero" on a bicycle.


Wow, that's amazing! What a progressive idea! I have no problems maneuvering through tight spaces on a bike. I ride a motorcycle the same way. :tongue:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rohbear said:


> Wow, that's amazing! What a progressive idea! I have no problems maneuvering through tight spaces on a bike. I ride a motorcycle the same way. :tongue:


I am a lot more conservative on a motorcycle, probably because mine is a lot heavier than a bicycle and somewhat wider.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

It is Mexico and yes you will see Mexican Nationals riding bicycles... but it is not for recreation it is because they are poor and have no other mode of transportation! (but yes you will see some "team riding" out on the narrow highways....either training or for sport in numbers....crazy if you ask me).

Long story short Ajijic is NOT a good place to ride bicycles as you are probably thinking... it is 99 % cobblestone! Yes, there is a "bike path" along the main caraterra that is paved but is is only basically useful going between Ajijic and Chapala and Ajijic "west", and mainly used for people walking. It is a Cyclopiesta in name only IMO. Not much fun in my eyes! Otherwise there are very rough cobblestone streets, very narrow. I have never seen a bike rental place there.... and the thought of there maybe being one is basically humorous.

Sorry.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

OK, good answers. I believe I'll shelve that idea. LOL


----------



## 2MuchCoffee (Mar 5, 2017)

rohbear said:


> We are going to visit Ajijic/Chapala next month, and are wondering about renting bicycles. Is it common to see locals on bikes? Meaning, how safe/dangerous is it to ride a bike on the streets there?


For renting, try visiting the used bike shop at 6 Corners in Ajijic.

Roads in Chapala are paved, and many people bike along the malecons in Chapala and Ajijic. However, riding in Ajijic would be very difficult due to the cobblestones streets which are just about everywhere.

For safety, I'd be very careful when riding on the carretera due to the occasional speeding vehicles.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

2MuchCoffee said:


> For renting, try visiting the used bike shop at 6 Corners in Ajijic.
> 
> Roads in Chapala are paved, and many people bike along the malecons in Chapala and Ajijic. However, riding in Ajijic would be very difficult due to the cobblestones streets which are just about everywhere.
> 
> For safety, I'd be very careful when riding on the carretera due to the occasional speeding vehicles.


Welcome to the forum, 2MuchCoffee! What a great user name--I love it! (I was thinking along the lines of NeverEnoughCoffee, myself.) 

.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

rohbear said:


> We are going to visit Ajijic/Chapala next month, and are wondering about renting bicycles. Is it common to see locals on bikes? Meaning, how safe/dangerous is it to ride a bike on the streets there?


Where abouts in NC are you and when do you plan on being lakeside? I spent 12 years in Charlotte and am going to be there April 22-29


----------

